# Instant vintage collection LEICA not among them



## zulu42 (Oct 21, 2018)

Well, I bought an entire lot of photo stuff from an estate sale, mostly for a lens and some filters I wanted. I got a small collection of vintage cameras as well.

While I don't have a huge interest in vintage gear, I'll surely keep some or all of these just because they're neat and maybe I can put up a fight against my wife's elephant collection 

If you collectors see something here that you need or want, let me know. I know there's nothing of high value, so I would take a nominal offer that covers shipping with a nod at market value. I plan to keep the little Argus and the Brownie at least, but they're all neat. I might run some film through one or two, if I can figure out how to operate one.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 21, 2018)

Lots of classic looking cameras..


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks like a nice minty collection of some working vintage stuff ... too bad !!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 21, 2018)

Too bad??

edit- oh, duh. Too bad no Leicas. Forgot my own thread title


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 21, 2018)

Sorry, I meant my personal thing with broken stuff ...


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 21, 2018)

Ah, too bad they're not broken lol. 
There are a few bits that don't operate as smoothly as they should. Hopefully I don't make them any worse.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice pieces! Really dig'n that 3-D camera! Don't see many of those anymore. I see 6 I have in my collection.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks webestan64! That's so cool you have 6 of these 
The 3d camera is neat. I was checking it out and there's a partially exposed roll in there.

Hey @dxqcanada and others, is there a best/easiest method to address the disintegrating foam seals?


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 22, 2018)

Remove and replace.
You can cut your own foam or get precut kits.
Removing the foam can be a bit of a chore ... and sometimes a bit of a mess.

Hmm, you just reminded me that I never posted a topic on replacing the seals ... I will have to write one up.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you. I'll try some isopropyl etc. and get this one cleaned up. Little Minolta himatic C is dead mint. Really cute.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 24, 2018)

So far I have cleaned out the old light seals in the Minolta Himatic. I'm going to check the local craft store for adhesive foam, otherwise order some from Amazon. This may be the only camera that needs new seals. Also, note the 4 blade aperture!

I also got two Kodak 35 rangefinders from the late 1940's. One was well used and contained a partially exposed roll of kodachrome slide film. It also has a little beetle crawling around in the rangefinder window. I'm completely baffled as to how it got in there! The other Kodak 35 RF is minty clean and won the coin toss for the first one to get film. Just loaded a roll of XP2. In the pile from the estate sale was a working light meter, so I'll give it a try and take some notes.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 24, 2018)

Check the firmness of the original foam ... you want to get new stuff with the same, otherwise you might find it harder to close the back.

Hmm, I've never encountered a beetle ... 
Camera Collecting and Restoration Kodak 35 RF


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you for the tip and great article. One reason I chose the clean 35RF to load is that everything is free and functional and smooth. The SS seems very consistent unlike some of the other old ones. I wanted to shoot the Argus A2b but the SS is all over the place. I'll need to access the shutter on that one if possible. The well used 35RF with the beetle also seems to work fine.

As far as the beetle, I can see I'll have to remove the top to get it out lol. He must have just hatched from 1949.

Thank you @dxqcanada  - I've enjoyed some quality time with your blog and I appreciate the information.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks, nice to know that my Blog has purpose (other than for my own ego).


----------



## vin88 (Nov 16, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Lots of classic looking cameras..


   the  Maranda with the prysum is good,  i already have one


----------

